# hdpe plastic barrels and ibc totes



## DBell (Nov 22, 2011)

Anyone have experience using HDPE plastic barrels or IBC totesfor secondary fermentation or for storage? If so how long can you keep wine in this type of container without having micro-oxidation problems? Any off flavors or odors?


----------



## DBell (Nov 23, 2011)

Surely, someone has used them before. I see the IBC totes tucked awayat about every winery I've been to. It seems a person could keep wine in the totes or barrelsclose to8 months (I'm guessing) before the wine needs to be bottled or moved to something more inert. I realize that Flextanks are HDPE engineered to theoptimal thickness. Seems another container made from the same material would do semi-close job.


----------



## grapeman (Nov 23, 2011)

Sorry for the delay, I have been outside all day battling a foot of really heavy wet snow. Yuck! Welcome to winter..............


You can use them for limited times. I have had wine in some for over a year and it was still fine. I kept sulfite levels up and checked every couple months for oxidation. I have also lost wine stored in them after only three months. Play it safe and buy a Flextank if you can.


----------



## DBell (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. Ihopetohave someflex tanks in the future. I hate the thought of snow! It is just now turning cold here.


----------

